# 2.5L Piston Specs



## S14Mpower (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey Guys,
I'm in the process of rebuiling my engine. Im getting JE pistons. Can anybody help me out on getting some specs for the 2.5L, prefer info from somebody who's done it. Thanks for any help. The info I need is as follows. I havent pulled the head, 
Deck Clearance
2.5L Head Gasket thickness
exact Combustion Chamber volume in cc's
and if anybody did this in California, what compression did you use. and how's the 91 octane working for you?? 
Thanks for anybody's help/ info.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Welcome. 

I was very sorely tempted to go the 2.5 route myself, but I stopped myself somehow. Unfortunately, I didn't do much research on the various piston options, as I had decided to use my original pieces.

The info you want is definitely out there. I suggest you either pose your questions to the E30 M3 SIG (a group within BMWCCA), or to the folks at iigomotiv:

http://www.iigomotiv.com

Jefrem helped me out immensely when I went through my own rebuild (which culminated just last week). He probably have the engine specs tattooed to his eyelids by now.  Good luck.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

BTW: Most of the "2.5L kits" available from places like Turner use 11.25:1 pistons, or somewhere in that generaly area. I've heard conflicting things about whether those pistons have detonation issues on CA gas. If you plan to run your car primarily on the street, you might want to step back on the compression a bit. Stepping back a smidge won't leave you all that far down on power, and it should definitely help with engine preservation. At least, that's what I was told months ago.


----------



## S14Mpower (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks for the info. believe me I've been doing the research, I have specs from a friend who's popping a stroked s14 into his 2002. But he doesn't have some of the specs that i need. This is primarily a driving school/ weekend car.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

iigomotiv will have a chip for 2.5s with 91 gas for Calfornia.


----------



## S14Mpower (Mar 23, 2004)

Bruce said:


> iigomotiv will have a chip for 2.5s with 91 gas for Calfornia.


Thanks Bruce


----------

